# Sublimation samples in USA with Sharp Athletics



## bkrystylist (Nov 1, 2010)

Hey there everyone, I would like to know if anyone here has heard of Sharp Athletics? I found them on Alibaba and they've given me a MOQ of 6 and emailed me back the rates. I've looked them up but cant find any one who has used them. Anyone have further info?


----------



## KGS (Oct 21, 2010)

Yes I have tried to talk with the guy there. Pretty much all he could say was "send us the artwork and we'll do it" . I mentioned that from working with other companies that there is more to it than that. The short version is that the guy had some of the worst customer service I've come across. Let me know if you have any better luck.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

If you need dye sublimation services, you can find some good companies here: Dye Sublimation - Find T-Shirt Printers - custom t-shirt printers reviewed at PrinterListings.com


----------



## KGS (Oct 21, 2010)

Thanks Rodney. I'm surprised Mark from Riderz Ready isn't on that list. He's been very helpful and also Dave from Speedwear in Rancho Cucomonga. GREAT SITE!


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

KGS said:


> Thanks Rodney. I'm surprised Mark from Riderz Ready isn't on that list. He's been very helpful and also Dave from Speedwear in Rancho Cucomonga. GREAT SITE!


Speedwear is definitely on printerlistings  If you've used them, feel free to drop them a quick review: Speedwear.com - Screen Printing - custom t-shirt printers reviewed at PrinterListings.com


----------



## helenh (Dec 30, 2007)

bkrystylist said:


> Hey there everyone, I would like to know if anyone here has heard of Sharp Athletics? I found them on Alibaba and they've given me a MOQ of 6 and emailed me back the rates. I've looked them up but cant find any one who has used them. Anyone have further info?


Did you ever use this company? I was trying to use them for a project, but when I try to research them I notice the only address I can find it a home address, so I think they are manufacturing in China and drop shipping but they assure me they do it themselves. I asked for a tour of the factory and they said this was not possible due to trade secrets. THe only contact other than email is a cell phone, that is seldom answered.


----------



## KGS (Oct 21, 2010)

Nope, never used them due to conversation when I called. See first post. Check with Dave/speedwear or Mark/riderz ready. Both of those guys have been helpful with my project. Good luck


----------



## romper (Apr 14, 2009)

bkrystylist said:


> Hey there everyone, I would like to know if anyone here has heard of Sharp Athletics? I found them on Alibaba and they've given me a MOQ of 6 and emailed me back the rates. I've looked them up but cant find any one who has used them. Anyone have further info?


I had Sharp Athletics produce 16 paintball jerseys and the work was very sloppy. Some of the sleeves on the jersey's where too long, some stitching was not straight, and pattern edges were showing on a couple of the jerseys. I would not use this company again. They also took my design and changed the color and used it as one of their designs. I would not recommend.


----------



## softballjunkie22 (Jun 16, 2011)

DO NOT USE THIS GUY. Currently I am in a fued with him over 20 jerseys i sent him money for and have yet to recieve them. I have been waiting almost 4 months now and still no word. He does not respond to e-mails and does not answer phone calls. I believe this guy is a phony. Again DO NOT USE HIM.


----------



## KGS (Oct 21, 2010)

BUMMER! That seems to be the general consensus about Sharp. They have lot's advertisering though don't they?


----------



## cyclingfan101 (Jul 12, 2011)

softballjunkie22 said:


> DO NOT USE THIS GUY. Currently I am in a fued with him over 20 jerseys i sent him money for and have yet to recieve them. I have been waiting almost 4 months now and still no word. He does not respond to e-mails and does not answer phone calls. I believe this guy is a phony. Again DO NOT USE HIM.


I recently purchased 200 sublimated polo shirts from Sharp Athletics. They were perfect. I did not have any problems with my purchase. I buy from them regularly. Prior to this I purchased 60 fishing jerseys and they were all fine. If you are buying sublimation apparel it takes much longer to receive. i just always order my stuff in plenty of lead time. I recommend using them.


----------



## rugbyprop3 (Sep 14, 2011)

Hi All, This is my first post. As a rugby player for 26 years with overlap into rugby administration and coaching for the last 15yrs - 35 years total. There is alot that can go wrong with tshirts, jerseys, shorts, fields, trainers, concessions, sponsors - you name it. 

I have ordered jerseys from the big and stable with bad results and the small boutique dye sublimation shops that "can provide 'exactly' the look you want." I rarely use the same place twice for a variety of reasons. Offering, price, service, delivery, coupon specials, sponsor preference, etc. 

At the end of the day, most of day; 99.9% of this stuff is manufactured in China at a very similar factory and it's going to come down to feet on the ground in Bejing or wherever and how well the person over here communicates with the folks over there and that relationship. 

I have worked with Sharp Athletics on two sets of rugby jerseys. One for my son's team in a college out of state and one set for the high school team that I coach. Speaking from the good with the big Rugby Suppliers like Canterbury that cost $80 per jersey and very bad like Aloha Rugby, out of Argentina (Sebastian Forrester) that took $900 from us and thousands from others. Sharp Athletics was FAIR. 

The contact Kevin is a little hard to work with and doesn't get back with you as quickly as I would like. I requested templates and supplied our own design. Unfortunately dye-sublimation takes about 6-7 weeks if everything goes well. In our case, the jerseys arrived at Sharp, Kevin looked them over and sent me some digital photos and we agreed that the quality wasn't acceptable. We had to re-order and other than waiting another 4 weeks and getting them after playoffs, the quality is excellent and every rugby guy that has seen them says "really, you got these for that price; good value?" High school teams have very limited funds so almost every coach has wanted information to contact Sharp. 

I don't think that Kevin at Sharp Athletics is a bad guy. I think he needs a business coach, a skilled designer and some lessions in Mandarin. I am going to try to contact him after I post this to see how soon we may need to order for the Spring of 2012. So, yes, I would use him again, just with alot more time. I also want to see if he will do a 50% now 50% on delivery. That would be fair for all. Also, they say that they do rugby shorts, so I want to get a sample of those made. 

For all of you on this thread, the names of the companies can change, but the pain is real.


----------

